
The Web is not a threat to democracy Taiwan says - emmelaich
https://www.csmonitor.com/World/Asia-Pacific/2020/0408/The-web-s-a-threat-to-democracy-Think-again-Taiwan-says
======
emmelaich
Posted partly because it features Audrey Tang, Taiwan's digital minster and of
Haskell / Pugs / Perl6 fame.

